# coldfusion 8 upgrade help



## ram1198 (May 15, 2009)

hey... im upgrading coldfusion 6 to coldfusion 8... does anyone have a list of issues, common errors, or problems with syntax... any warning information with tags and whatnot would be a great help


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey. This will be of help to you: http://www.adobe.com/products/coldfusion/faq/#section-2
(Read the first point, the migration docs will also help).

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

